# Delta Q3 40-650



## Tennessee

I had one of these back in 2002, when I lost it in a divorce. Ex was given the choice, entire stereo system, or the scroll saw.
Since I was doing a lot of scrolling at the time, I think to this day she took it for spite.
But my new lady, (now happily married for almost fourteen years), bought me the big Dewalt yellow monster to replace it, although I pretty much have moved on to other things rather than scrolling. I still use it for handles on my jewelry boxes, cutouts on guitar pickguards, etc.

If I remember right, that was a pretty good scroller, that Delta. Made a lot of Christmas ornaments, inlaid letters for handles I used to make on wooden baskets, etc.


----------



## BertL

I've had a Q3 since 1999, and I love it. The variable speed DC motor is so quiet. I rarely use it over half speed, so very little vibration. It is heavy, with it's stand. I should probably put it on casters, but it is usually happy in the corner, without much need to be moved. I used it just today to cut the slots for fret wire on a guitar neck.

The only trouble I've had was the on/off switch got flaky - slow to start, or no start at all. Went to replace the switch, and found it just needed a little sawdust blown out, and it went right back to work.


----------



## Verno

Q3 is the best scroll saw ever. It cuts much faster than any other saw. I bought one new one and loved it so I bought two more used Q3's. I have a spare for my spare.


----------



## Sanderguy777

Which would be better for a beginner? 
I'm looking at getting one used. The RBI is clearly the "more professional" saw with more features, but I am really getting it for non intricate bird feeder pieces and maybe a few names/ words. I know the newer RBI BM series has adjustable cut aggressiveness (the lower blade clamp can be adjusted in or out for slower or faster cutting), but that infinitely adjustable motor speed and quiet operation seems like a selling point for the Delta.

Again, looking at used saws…


----------

